# :)



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It sure is a great start to let people know just because you don't look sick....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

No matter how bad I feel, I can pretty much throw myself together and give people the impression I feel fine. My daughter told me a year ago that she wondered if I wasn't giving doctors mixed signals because I would meet appointments looking well and sort of minimizing my symptoms? That's part of my personality. It may all but totally exhaust me to try to come across looking strong and healthy but I've always had a thing about not wanting anyone to feel sorry for me.

There is a saying I know we've all heard many times that we should always be kind and understanding to everyone we meet because we truly do not know what problems others may be having to try to deal with. I remember after my father died I absolutely thought I'd never feel happy again. I'd go to the grocery store feeling so sad I could barely think straight and it would seem like everyone else felt great...even though I know they didn't.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> It sure is a great start to let people know just because you don't look sick....


Hoh, boy!!! Totally awesome link. I got tears in my eyes. How brave some of these folks are.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.... I'm always amazed with the strenght of others!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think their strength is inspiring!


----------

